

Confessions of an Economic Hitman - chaostheory
http://kineticreaction.blogspot.com/2007/10/confessions-of-economic-hitman.html
it's interesting to get the big picture at times...
======
rms
Great book.

[http://www.scribd.com/doc/19489/Confessions-of-an-
Economic-H...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/19489/Confessions-of-an-Economic-
HitmanJohn-Perkins)

~~~
Jd
Must have missed his other books Psychonavigation and Shapeshifting. Always
nice to come back and see News.YC has moved another step closer to a Ron Paul-
a-thon.

~~~
chaostheory
probably would help to actually read the book. besides the website having a
ron paul for prez banner; this is really nothing about ron paul

~~~
davidw
Yes, it looks more like Naomi Klein type material:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confessions_of_an_economic_hitm...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confessions_of_an_economic_hitman)

In any case, I agree: it belongs on politics.reddit.com, not here.

------
Goladus
It seems overly opinionated to me. The facts provided, at least the facts in
the commentary, generally don't seem strong enough to support to drastic
(though entertaining) claims he's making.

------
cellis
Hmm. It does seem interesting. Will read, digest, forget, and get back to
coding...

------
brl
Not here dude, take it to politics.reddit.com

~~~
rms
The embedded video is not about politics, it's just posted by a Ron Paulian.

~~~
brl
Hey I love John Perkins as much as anybody, but conspiracy theories about how
the CIA and World Bank is teamed up with multinational corporations to go
around the world deliberately overthrowing democracy is not appropriate
material for Hacker News.

~~~
falsestprophet
The World Bank (as well as the IMF), and the CIA (and British and French
intelligence) have a long, public history of nonsense like this. I think it is
more of a conspiracy than a conspiracy theory.

~~~
cellis
But strictly economically speaking, it (the "corporatocracy") actually isn't
nonsense. Perhaps it is politically and morally wrong;nonetheless it remains
extremely profitable. Further, Perkins doesn't offer a viable alternative for
the world, besides urging people to consume less, which isn't going to happen
just because some fancy economists want it to.

